# تصميم أنظمة الاطفاء التلقائى للمخازن Fire sprinkler protection for Storage



## fayek9 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ان شاء الله سأضع بين أيديكم بعض المعلومات الهامة والمفيدة الخاصة بتصميم انظمة الاطفاء التلقائى فى المخازن نظرا لأهمية هذا الموضوع وقلة المشاركات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع فى الملتقى .
بسم الله نبدأ :
قبل الدخول فى أساسيات التخزين نستطيع تلخيص الموضوع ان لو بين يديك مشروع تصميم اسبرنكلر لمخزن لازم قبل متبدأ تصمم تجاوب على كام سؤال ألا وهم :

أولا : أنا بخزن ايه " البضاعة" تصنيف البضاعة ؟
ثانيا : هخزنها ازاى "ع الارض" "فى راكات " "ف رفوف" " فى صناديق"؟
ثالثا : كم ارتفاع التخزين ؟
رابعا : كم ارتفاع المبنى نفسه ال بخزن فيه ؟
خامسا : كم يكون الخلوص "clearance " بين اعلى نقطة فى البضاعة و سقف المبنى 

حلو وبعدين :57:
انت أهو لسه مدخلتش ولا ف تصميم ولا حسابات هيدروليكية ولا مواسير ولا اى حاجة كل المطلوب اولا انك تجاوب ع ال5 أسئلة السابقين ...............طب و بعد مجاوبتهم :82:

انت كده جاهز لتحديد الشابتر الخاص بتصميم هذا النوع من التخزين فى NFPA 13 بس كده ؟ 
لا .... انت كمان هتحدد ال design criteria و هتحدد نوع الرشاش ال هتستخدمه وهتحدد نوع ال system المستخدم.
وبكده الموضوع هيمشى معاك systematic وخطوات ور بعضها حتى الوصول لنهاية التصميم.

أ- أنواع التخزين 
بعد الانتهاء من هذا الجزء سنكون قادرين على الرد على السؤال الثانى طب والسؤال الاول ؟؟؟ السؤال الاول اجابته عندك انت فى انك تقول هتخزن ايه وانا هساعدك في المحاضرة الجايه و قولك تصنيف بضاعتك ده ايه ان شاء الله :

1- تتلخص أنوع التخزين اما rack storage أو palletized أو solid piled أو Bin box أو shelf 
ملخص هذه الانواع :

1- palletized Storage : تخزين البضاعة على بلايتات ويكون شكل البضاعة مكعب "صندوق" وكل صندوق يوضع فوق الاخر ويمكن الوصول لارتفاع تخزين يصل الى 9 أمتار 
2- solid piled : الفرق بينها و بين ال palletized أن البضاعة بتتحط ع الارض من غير بلاتيات وارتفاع التخزين بيكون أقل ومحدود.
3- Bin box : من اسمها هو صناديق تخزين من المعدن أو الخشب أو الكرتون لها فتحة ناحية ممر المخزن "Aisles" وبيتخزن فيها القطع الغير مكرتنه زى مثلا القطع ال بتستخدم فى خطوط الانتاج وهما بيجمعوا المنتج.
4- Shelf : التخزين على أرفف وبيكون عرض الرف 70 سم أو أقل ويكون الرف solid أو مخرم .
5- Rack Storage : بتكون من steel members سواء طولية أو عرضية و هذه الmember هى التى تقوم بحمل البضاعة وتوضع البضاعة على بلايتات أولا ثم على الراكات .
ويوجد من rack storage أنواع وهى single row و Double row و multi row و movable racks 

ووضعت لكم فى المرفقات بعض الاشكال لتسهيل الموضوع وبكده نكون جاوبنا على السؤال رقم 2 

ونكتفى ان شاء الله بهذا القدر على موعد قريبا ان شاء الله لا ستكمال الموضوع 
المصادر :
NFPA Codes 
for photos internet search
some books from Scribd

بعض المصطلحات التى استخدمتها بالعربى و مرادفها بالانجليزى لمن يريد ان يتعمق فى الكود :
البلايتات .......Pallets مرفق شكلها 
البضاعة ..... Commodities 
الممرات ...... Aisles مرفق شكلها وعرض الممرات لها تأثير فى التصميم كما سيتم التوضيح لاحقا 

والمره القادمة ان شاء الله سنتحدث عن اجابة السؤال رقم 1 وهو الخاص ب تصنيف البضائع

ونسألكم الدعاء لى ولأولادى


----------



## zanitty (21 ديسمبر 2013)

دعاء و بس 
ده دعاء و شيماء و نوال و عواطف يا باشا 
بجد الله يبارك لك و يسكنك الجنه مع كل من تحب فى صحبه الانبياء


----------



## zanitty (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بس الله يكرمك عاوزين فى اخر الدرس حته بى دى افايه صغيره نلم فيها المنهج من الجلده للجلده


----------



## toktok66 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك وثبتك في الدنيا والاخره وجعل ذريتك عونا لك في الطاعات 

اشكرك على تلبيه الطلب

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك لك فيما رزقك من عيال ومال


----------



## المهندس الحالم (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مكملين معاك بإذن الله


----------



## Nile Man (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود مشكور عليه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم مهندس فايق و وجعل دعاء الزملاء الأفاضل لكم مستجاب فهم أطهار و مخلصون لله تقبل الله دعاءهم و رزقنا و إياكم و إياهم الجنة آمين و أعاننا جميعا و ذرياتنا على حسن عبادته و التقرب اليه و أن نكون في طاعته بالكلمة الطيبة و ما رزقنا من علم نسأله أن ينتفع به 
زادكم الله من فضله و جوده و كرمه


----------



## fayek9 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
[h=3]سُبْحَانَكَ لَا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا ۖ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ[/h]أولا : أشكر حضراتكم على الدعوات واخص بالشكر المهندس توك توك لآنه هو من طلب الموضوع أما المهندس زناتى و الدكتور صبرى لطالما استفدنا و تعلمنا من مواضيعكم فى هذا الملتقى .

ندخل فى الموضوع 
ان شاء الله انهارده *الله سنتحدث عن اجابة السؤال رقم 1 وهو الخاص ب تصنيف البضائع
**Commodities Classifications 

*​*"لتستطيع تصميم نظام الاطفاء التلقائى المناسب لتطبيقك لابد من تصنيف البضاعة المخزنة الى اصناف مختلفة طبقا لخواص كل صنف وسلوكه أثناء الحريق" هى ايه الجملة دى ....*:69: خليها فى دماغك طول مانت بتصمم حريق لمخازن.

برضه مش فاهم ..... أبسطهالك ..*تصنيف البضائع ليست بالعمليه السهلة ليه كده طيب مكان الموضوع ماشى حلو*:61:*؟؟؟!!!أولا لانه فى انواع كتير اوى من المنتجات بتتخزن فى الكراتين المتخزنه ع الرفوف مثلا وثانيا: انك بمجرد بتصنف البضاعة انت خلصت التصميم خلاص هتجرى ع اشابتر وع الجداول فى NFPA و تعمل نفس الحسابات العادية ال بنعملها فى المكاتب و المستشفيات والفنادق ......الخ

قبل منغوط ف الشرح هكرر لما اقول الصنف دى معناها Product لما أقول البضاعة دى معناها Commodities وال commodity هو المحتوى الكبير للأصناف الصغيرة

*تصنيف البضائع يعتمد على :* 
1- الصنف ال متخزن Product .
2- تغليف هذا الصنف Packing .
3- كونتينر الشحن Shipping Container .
4- خامة البلايتات الموضوع عليها البضاعة "لو كانت محطوطة على بلايتات " سواء خشب أو بلاستيك 
5- *كيف يحترق هذا الصنف و سلوكه اثناء الحريق يعنى لما بيتحرق بيبقى شديد الاشتعال ولا غير قابل للأشتعال ولا خطورته عادية .

ندخل فى تصنيف البضائع طبقا لل NFPA 13 


*Commodities Classifications*​
Class 1 Commodities
1- تحتوى على أصناف غير قابلة للأشتعال Non combustible
2- هذه الأصناف مغلفة فى طبقة واحدة من الكرتون .
3- موضوعة على بلايتات خشبية.
مثال : زجاجات المشروبات الموضوعة فى كراتين والمنتجات المعدنية الموضوعة فى كراتين "طبقة واحدة من الكرتون " زى علب التونة كده :2:
Class 2 Commodities
1- زىclass 1 ولكن بس بنزود أكثر من طبقة الكرتون المتغلفة فيها الأصناف و تبقى طبقتين أواكتر وده معناه انى زودت المواد القابلة للأشتعال 
مثال : أى صنف معدنى محطوط فى كرتونة من ثلاث طبقات و موضوعة على بلايتات خشب 
Class 3 Commodities
1- تحتوى على اصناف ذات خطورة اشتعال عادية ordinary combustible .
2- نسبة 5% أو أقل % من الصنف من مادة البلاستيك.
3- هنلاحظ ان البلاستيك بدأ يظهر وده ماده خطيرة وليها كلام كتير بعدين .
4- مثال درج خشب مثلا وليه مقابض بلاستيك. أو مأكولات فى ترى بلاستيك زى البيض 
Class 4 Commodities
1- تحتوى على نسبة معينة من البلاستيك group A سواء الصنف نفسه او التغليف الخاص به " التغليف البلاستيك".
2- نسبة البلاستيك من 5 الى 15 % من وزن الصنف أو من 5 الى 25 % منم حجمه.
دخل البلاستيك group A ف الكلام جة منين :4: هنتكلم عنه بالتفصيل ان شاء الله فى المحاضرة الجايه.
مثال : commodity كرتون خليط تحتوى على كوبايات بلاستيك بنسبة 15 % من وزن ال commodity و ايضا يحتوى على لفات ورق صغيرة موضوعة على بلايتات خشب.

طب الكلام ده يلغبط شوية ...... مرفق شوية صور زى كل مره توضحلكم commodities classifications وأى اسئلة تحت أمركم ...

ان شاء الله المحاضرة الجاية هنتكلم على تخزين و تصنيف الأصناف البلاستيك .... ليه ؟ لانه مش موجود ف التصنيف بتاع انهاردة ..... لية ؟ عشان هو خطورته اكبر بكتير من الورق والكرتون والخشب .... ليه ؟ عشان هو بيشتعل اسرع و بيطلع حرارة أعلى بكتير ولاحظ ان النسب الموجودة فى تقسيم النهاردة صغيرة من الصنف لكن الكلام هيتغير تماما لو كان الصنف المتخزن كله بلاستيك ..... والى لقاء قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## عمران احمد (25 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## wael nesim (25 ديسمبر 2013)

اليكم بعض الصور التى توضح الاختلافات فى ال class classification


----------



## wael nesim (25 ديسمبر 2013)

نستكمل لبعض الصور التى توضح ال class classification


----------



## wael nesim (25 ديسمبر 2013)

نستكمل لبعض الصور التى توضح ال class classification
​

واحب ان اقدم الشكر للمهندس فايق على الموضوع الشائك ده واللى فيه ناس كتير فى السوق مش بتعرف تعمله باحتراف, كمل واحنا معاك, الكلام عليك والصور عليا​:75:
​


----------



## fayek9 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​*سُبْحَانَكَ لَا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا ۖ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ
بعد أن انتهينا من تصنيف البضائع من class 1 وحتى class 4 فى المحاضرة السابقة ولاحظنا ان هذا التصنيف يحتوى على مواد ذات خطورة اشتعال عادية و خفيفة ومواد غير قابلة للاشتعال ونسب قليلة جدا من البلاستيك سنتحدث اليوم عن تصنيف البلاستيك وكما ذكرنا فى المره السابقة ان NFPA خصص البلاستيك بتصنيف منفرد عن باقى البضائع للأسباب الاتية :
1-يمثل البلاستيك تحدى كبير فى الحريق وذلك لانه عند احتراقه يحدث حرارة اكبر من مرة الى 3 مرات لكل وحدة وزن من الخشب والورق.
2- يحترق البلاستيك أسرع مولدا حرارة عالية.high heat release rate .
يوجد نوعان من البضائع البلاستيك :
1 - expanded : يحتوى على فجوات صغيرة زى الاطباق الفوم وهى الاخطر لانها تشتعل بسرعة والحرارة الناتجة عنها عالية.
2- non expanded: لا يحتوى على فجوات صغيرة مثل الاكواب البلاستيكية. 

تصنيف البلاستيك plastic commodities classifications وهذا التصنيف يدخل ضمنه المطاط rubber أيضا وينقسم تصنيف البلاستيك الى ثلاثة مجموعات Group A ,Group B & Group C
Group A Plastics
1- اخطر الانواع فى الثلاثة فى المكافحة لانها سريعة الانتشار ولها معدل اشتعال اعلى.
2- يوجد الكثير من الامثلة على هذا النوع فى 5.6.4.1 NFPA13 section 
**Group B Plastics
**1- أقل ف الخطورة من Group A.
2- معدل اشتعالها اعلى واكبر من ordinary combustible materials ال قولناها المره ال فاتت.
3- يتم التعامل معها ف الحسابات مثلcommodities class 4 ال تكلمنا عنها المره ال فاتت.
4- **يوجد الكثير من الامثلة على هذا النوع فى 5.6.4.2 NFPA13 section
**Group C Plastics
**1- **معدل اشتعالها مشابه تماما ordinary combustible materials ال قولناها المره ال فاتت وهى اقل المجموعات السابقة خطورة.
2- يتم التعامل معها مثل Class 3 Commodities
3- **يوجد الكثير من الامثلة على هذا النوع فى 5.6.4.3 NFPA13 section
**
قبل الانتهاء من هذا الجزء عاوز اوضح حاجة مهمة 
1- احنا صنفنا البضاعة المره الى فاتت من 1 الى 4 .
2- المره دى صنفنا البلاستيك ل 3 مجموعات .
3- للى قرأ المحاضرات هتلاحظ ان فى تصنيفنا المره ال فاتت كله معتمد ان البضاعة محطوطة على بلايتات خشب كويس طيب لو البلايتات دى بلاستيك وده المشهور دلوقتى اكتر ومستخدم أكتر *:17: اللى انا عاوز اقولهولك ان ممكن عميل يقولك انا عندى اسبرنكلر فىالمخزن بتاعى كويس وبعدين .... يقولك انا بخزن على بلايتات خشب جميل وبعدين ...... انا عاوز استخدم بلايتات بلاستيك بدل الخشب :8: ليه ياعم مانت كده احسن والخطورة قليلة متدخلناش فى متاهات البلاستيك ..... لو العميل مصمم :86::86: طيب انت كده ياعم العميل هتغير التصميم ال عندك كله ..... ولا يهمنى المهم انى الخشب عمالى مشاكل مع الصحة وعاوز احول بلاستيك *

هقولك هنعمل ايه :
1- تنقسم البلايتات البلاستيكية الى نوعين :

ٌreinforced و Un- reinforced .
2- طب العميل قالك انا هستخدم Un- reinforced pallets ساعتها وانت بتصمم لو تصميمك طلع class 2 تخليه class 3 بسبب البلايتات . طب لو التصميم طلع class 4 تعليه تخليه Group A كده كويس يعنى بنعمل upgrade one Class> طب لو طلع group A ??????!!!!!! هستنى اجابتكم انتم *:7:
*
3- طب لو العميل قالك هستخدم reinforced ساعتها هنعمل upgrade two classes يعنى لو التصميم بتاعك طلع class 2 هنتعامل معاه على انه class 4 وهكذا .
ولو طلع class 3 نصمم على انه group A .

طيب كده حضرتك عرفت بضاعتك و صنفتها انت كده خلصت الجزء الصعب ان شاء المره الجايه ندخل ف الحسابات والجداول .

هذه المره لن اضع امثلة على groups ولا صور عاوزكم انتم ال تحطوها وتجيبوها من nfpa فى الاماكن ال كتبتهلكم فوق عشان تتعود على استخدام الكود 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والى لقاء قريب ان شاء الله وف انتظار استفسارتكم لنثرى الموضوع 

**


*


----------



## aati badri (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## wael nesim (31 ديسمبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​*سُبْحَانَكَ لَا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا ۖ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ
> بعد أن انتهينا من تصنيف البضائع من class 1 وحتى class 4 فى المحاضرة السابقة ولاحظنا ان هذا التصنيف يحتوى على مواد ذات خطورة اشتعال عادية و خفيفة ومواد غير قابلة للاشتعال ونسب قليلة جدا من البلاستيك سنتحدث اليوم عن تصنيف البلاستيك وكما ذكرنا فى المره السابقة ان NFPA خصص البلاستيك بتصنيف منفرد عن باقى البضائع للأسباب الاتية :
> 1-يمثل البلاستيك تحدى كبير فى الحريق وذلك لانه عند احتراقه يحدث حرارة اكبر من مرة الى 3 مرات لكل وحدة وزن من الخشب والورق.
> 2- يحترق البلاستيك أسرع مولدا حرارة عالية.high heat release rate .
> ...



اجابة السؤال اللى كتبته فى موضوعك باللون الاخضر هى ان هعامل المخزن برده على انه Group A لان ده اعلى خطورة فلازم اعمله اقصى حماية, شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك الشيق واتمنى انك تكمله على خير.


----------



## aati badri (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## fayek9 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


>


 شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fayek9 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

حد تانى هيجاوب غير المهندس وائل عاوزيين نطمن ان ال فات تمام عشان ان شاء الله نبدأ ف الجداول والحسابات


----------



## zanitty (5 يناير 2014)

استمر يا رجل على بركه الله


----------



## midooooo_2050 (23 فبراير 2014)

استمر ياهندسة جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك (اللهم امين)


----------



## ahmed samy (25 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## alaa ramadan (25 مايو 2014)

جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 مايو 2014)

جميل جزاك الله خيرا بس يلريت تكمل الموضوع


----------



## fayek9 (5 يونيو 2014)

اسف للتأخير 
نبدأ علطول 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سُبْحَانَكَ لَا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا ۖ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيم
وصلنا فى اخر شرح لنوع الاصناف المراد تخزينها و تصنيفها و عرفنا اشكال التخزين المختلفة طيب انت كده خلصت أول خطوة فى التصميم.
ندخل على تانى خطوة 
عشان تتنقل لتانى خطوة لازم تعرف المصطلحات الجاية و تبقى واضحة ادام عنيك لان المعلومات الجاية دى لو كانت غلط هتلاقى ال design criteria غلط خالص 
هذه المصطلحات هى :
1. Storage height.
2. Building height
3. Clearance 
رقم 1 هى ارتفاع التخزين ........ طب مدى معروفة..... طب من غير كلام كتير دايما خليك فاكر higher storage = more fuel. بس كده
رقم 2 ارتفاع مبنى المخزن نفسه.
رقم 3 : هى المسافة بين اعلى نقطة تخزين و سقف المبنى 

وهتكلم عن كل نقطة من الجداول بالتفصيل ان شاء الله ...... عاوزين نشاط عشان نرجع نكمل


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفى اولادك وفى اسرتك شرح اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## asd_zxc (22 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يباركلك :75:, كمل يا جميل منتظرين


----------



## asd_zxc (22 أبريل 2015)

http://www.klausbruckner.com/HighPiledCombustibleStorage.html
:
http://www.klausbruckner.com/blog/distillery-storage-dilemmas/#more-17598
:
http://www.klausbruckner.com/GroupAPlastics_StorageLP.html
:


----------



## khaled elsone (3 يونيو 2015)

الله ينور وجزاك الله خيراً و اتمنى تكملة الموضوع .


----------



## alaaserag (28 سبتمبر 2015)

fayek9 قال:


> اسف للتأخير
> نبدأ علطول
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> سُبْحَانَكَ لَا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا ۖ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيم
> ...


----------



## alaaserag (28 سبتمبر 2015)

اين باقي الموضوع جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## hooka (16 نوفمبر 2015)

يا ريت تكملة الموضوع


----------



## sameh12 (29 يناير 2016)

نشكرك على هذا الشرح و نتمنى التعمق في الموضع اكثر... ولنناقش موضوع شائع جدا وهو في حال لديك مستودع او مخزن يريد المالك بنائه اما نوع البضاعة المخزنة غير معروف ففي هذه الحالة كيف سيتم اختيار مضخة الحريق وحجم خزان المياه حسب مساحة المستودع؟؟ وهل نظام wet riser system and fire hydrant مطلوب او لا؟؟.......شكرا


----------



## fayek9 (3 فبراير 2016)

جاري تجهيز المحاضرات ان شاء الله واستكمال المشروع وا عتذر عن الانقطاع


----------



## Amr Tito Mohamed (16 يوليو 2017)

*ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
موضوع راااااااااائع واتمني استكماله *


----------



## yozmq (20 يوليو 2017)

ياريت تكملة الموضوع لانه مهم جدااااااااااااا


----------



## yozmq (30 يوليو 2017)

برجاء استكمال الموضوع للاهميه


----------



## malek.saeed (8 أغسطس 2017)

شكورا


----------



## ahmed_20 (7 ديسمبر 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

